# Mind and body, a new hope! IN PICTURE.



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Since pictures are better than words .... This is the way i see the IBS...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bernard, You are a GENIUS!!!! Sending this on to Mike for review!!! Excellent!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LMOL







Excellent work Bernard I like it.







Here is the conceptual model for IBS. Pretty close Bernard. LOL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Okay this really made my day, to damn funny. I love the graphics.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Bernard, this is fantastic!!JeanG


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Bernard,Next time I present to Gastroenterologists, I will use this as a slide







Really good







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LMAO! I LOVE THAT!


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Thank you Mike, Eric and others ...I like to create Graphics ...But ... you have to correct the spelling "get rib of this" in "get rid of this" (i think it's the right spelling).One thing that is important also is "don't try to hide you have IBS". If others don't understand, this is their problem. Here, at job, almost all friends i have know that i have IBS and i also explained to them what's going on and my thinking, to make sure they will gain with my experience in case of ... who knows....


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bernard everytime I need a laugh I can look at this, it just cracks me up yet there is truth to it. Cold beer on a hot day can trigger an attack that can anchor in your IBS for life. LOL"One thing that is important also is "don't try to hide you have IBS". If others don't understand, this is their problem. Here, at job, almost all friends i have know that i have IBS and i also explained to them what's going on and my thinking, to make sure they will gain with my experience in case of ... who knows.... "Bernard I am gald you do this and it can benefit people and they may never know it, but I know it and its a good thing you are saying here.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This was too good to get lost!!!


----------

